# WA English Ale Fest, Interested ?



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

I have been talking about a Perth English Ale Fest (PEAF) :beerbang: for a while now, just wanting to know who would be keen ??
I was thinking late July or even August (best as I will be OS in mid July). I havent put up my hand 100% to host yet but will consider it if I can get a hand on the day ?? No order pick ups on the day !!
Not sure how we should look at running this, case swap is too much to handle but must have some sort of "Bring along" for beer and food ??
Maybe a six bottle or more entry, depending on numbers. I can make a keg of PEAF IPA :icon_drool2:
I am keen .How about you ??
I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III


----------



## dent (6/5/13)

Sounds like a plan. I'll bring a little keg of something black.


----------



## Spoonta (6/5/13)

ya I am in 6 pack sounds good and tell you what food you want me to bring


----------



## bruce86 (6/5/13)

depending on how things pan out would love to come to something like this.


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/13)

I'm on a Curry Forum, and there's a highly skilled Perth guy on the forum, Pommie of course, who has opened a proper UK style curry house called British Indian to Go, Northern Suburbs.

Reckon his fare would be the perfect foil for some Brit Brews.

Other migrant forum members have tasted and wept unashamedly


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

I can eat Curry till it comes out my ears and he is not that far away.
Nev


----------



## jyo (6/5/13)

I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IIII---jyo, ay up lads.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

jyo said:


> I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
> II---Dent, you know you want it
> III--- Spoonta
> IIII---jyo, ay up lads.


Too cold for the mankini jyo,thank god !


----------



## jyo (6/5/13)

I'd thought about that so I am designing a one piece spandex number in Union Jack design.


----------



## keifer33 (6/5/13)

I'm keen but my current stocks are very non British so will need to place an order. Any wyeast order before then Nev?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

keifer33 said:


> I'm keen but my current stocks are very non British so will need to place an order. Any wyeast order before then Nev?


Not in time to brew and mature but I do have some new 1187 (Ringwood) going on the site soon.
A customers social situation changed rapidly an he has asked me to sell his yeast order (1187,1056,2278), let me know if interested.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (6/5/13)

The Ringwood will work. Will place an order in a little bit.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

jyo said:


> I'd thought about that so I am designing a one piece spandex number in Union Jack design.


Matching gymp ball ?


----------



## krausenhaus (6/5/13)

WORST IDEA EVER


----------



## jyo (6/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> WORST IDEA EVER


You don't like the Union Jack design? See what I can do.


----------



## krausenhaus (6/5/13)

jyo said:


> You don't like the Union Jack design? See what I can do.


No, the Union Jack part is fine, it's just that you didn't mention any nipple tassels.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> No, the Union Jack part is fine, it's just that you didn't mention any nipple tassels.


You can wear what you like


----------



## markws (7/5/13)

I could be a possible starter as I am about to brew an English strong ale (once you get some more grain in nev!).

A later starting date would suit be to ensure the beer is suitably matured.

It also might be a good incentive to try and finish off the prep to start using my new 80l ss conical that's been sitting around for the past 6 months.


MWS


----------



## drew9242 (7/5/13)

Hi Nev

Great idea and thanks for the heads up. But i really doubt ill be able to make it. Going to be a busy time of the year for me then. Depending when the date is and how things work out i may be able to, but im not confirmed at this stage.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/5/13)

markws said:


> I could be a possible starter as I am about to brew an English strong ale (once you get some more grain in nev!).
> 
> A later starting date would suit be to ensure the beer is suitably matured.
> 
> ...


Its a 80L bling thing unless its used fro fermentation.
English strong would be a nice addition.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/13)

Well Chaps (English for Blokes) I think we can go ahead and get some brews down for the day.
I will host the PEAF in August but cant give an exact date as yet, I may put it up for consensus .
I will make my hand pump available for dispense, so if you have a keg of Real Ale to bring gas very lightly ~ 3PSI
Should have normal taps and gas for the rest. Depending on numbers, we can decide on what the entry volume will be.
I think we need at least a 250ml sample each of each beer ??
I will need some help on the day so dont be surprised when I ask , I want to enjoy as well. :chug:
Nev
Sorry forgot: Ee by gome, ecky thump !


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/13)

The 17th of August has been suggested and I am good with that.
Nev


----------



## jyo (8/5/13)

I have a beautician appointment booked on the 17th but it's in the morning, so I am good to go!





Ya geezer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/5/13)

jyo said:


> I have a beautician appointment booked on the 17th but it's in the morning, so I am good to go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brazilian I hope, mmm smooth :icon_drool2:
Ya Twat


----------



## dent (10/5/13)

17th sounds good. Hell, one could even brew bottle conditioned beer in time.


----------



## lukasfab (10/5/13)

would like to be in but never done an english beer

what could I do that relatively easy?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/5/13)

lukasfab said:


> would like to be in but never done an english beer
> 
> what could I do that relatively easy?


A porter or a Pale or Mild is good, Plenty of time, I haven't made my IPA yet


----------



## markws (10/5/13)

Aug 17, sounds good.

As discussed - i am happy to bring a 1/2 keg of 'Date Rape' aka English Strong (dry hopped with dates).


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/5/13)

markws said:
 

> Aug 17, sounds good.
> 
> As discussed - i am happy to bring a 1/2 keg of 'Date Rape' aka English Strong (dry hopped with dates).


Yes jyo would like some date ...
Nev


----------



## Beerbuoy (11/5/13)

Sounds good. I'll have to check my roster but I'll be there if I can.


----------



## Spoonta (12/5/13)

nev will you eat a fish currie if I bring one


----------



## markws (14/5/13)

Hi Nev,

FYI - can not now make the 17th August however, shall be still making the 'Date Rape', so if the date changes i would be definately happy to attend.

Markws


----------



## cdbrown (14/5/13)

Sounds good - especially as I've got a TT Landlord clone fermenting at the moment, a porter will follow and then a double choc stout.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/13)

Spoonta said:


> nev will you eat a fish currie if I bring one


Yes I will wash it down with a IPA.
Nev


----------



## eamonnfoley (14/5/13)

I'm interested in this also. Might christen the german 10L gravity keg with english beer (oh no!)


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/5/13)

foles said:


> I'm interested in this also. Might christen the german 10L gravity keg with english beer (oh no!)


bout time to pop that cherry.
Nev


----------



## Neanderthal (14/5/13)

I could be interested.

I will have to see what I can brew up.

Will most like be a IPA or a bitter.


----------



## Aces High (14/5/13)

I've only ever brewed one english beer and Ive only ever poured one batch down the sink cause it tasted like shit and they are one in the same...... but hell, count me in, i'll have another crack at it

edit

Not sure if this is your best idea Nev, but im a sucker for a beer event


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (17/5/13)

So this looks like a pretty male dominant event, that being said brewing in general is a male dominant but would you guys mind if a chick tagged along?

Need to meet some more local brewers and I'm pretty interested in making a English Ale.


----------



## drew9242 (17/5/13)

I won't be there but I'm sure that you will be more then welcome. There is a chick brewer in Perth that came to the last beer event. So there may be more then just you.


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (17/5/13)

For real?! Might have to track her down and organize a ladies brew day!


----------



## Hippy (17/5/13)

I'm keen as Nev. Going through a massive English ale phase at the moment. That's what happens when you live in Butler for too long.
Got an ESB on the ferment at the moment and am toying with cloning a Theakston's Old Peculiar because it's such a jolly good drop.


----------



## drew9242 (17/5/13)

BambisBrewingBeer said:


> For real?! Might have to track her down and organize a ladies brew day!


She is on the forum but for the life of me I can't remember her user name.


----------



## jyo (17/5/13)

BambisBrewingBeer said:


> For real?! Might have to track her down and organize a ladies brew day!


I think her nic on here is "kixbooty". She's a top chick and it's great to see more girls getting involved. The Perth guys will make you feel welcome.


If I wear a wig and lippie, do you reckon I could sneak in on a brewday?


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (17/5/13)

haha as long as you wear a sexy red dress to go with the lippie and wig, I don't see why not!


----------



## jyo (17/5/13)

Haha, the missus has been complaining about me stretching her clothes, but if it's in the name of brewing :kooi:


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (17/5/13)

Tell her if she has an issue she should take you shopping, Everyone has the right to look beautiful. haha


----------



## Bizier (18/5/13)

Queensize Big & Tall has all your needs Jyo.


----------



## Diesel80 (19/5/13)

Nev,

can't make the day, (first kid is due any moment about that time in August) but can arrange for a party keg of my Northern Brown ale to be supplied for others enjoyment.

Let me know if keen.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

Diesel80 said:


> Nev,
> 
> can't make the day, (first kid is due any moment about that time in August) but can arrange for a party keg of my Northern Brown ale to be supplied for others enjoyment.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the offer but bring the lady along, my wife is a mid wife so we can deal with it on the day 
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

BambisBrewingBeer said:


> So this looks like a pretty male dominant event, that being said brewing in general is a male dominant but would you guys mind if a chick tagged along?
> 
> Need to meet some more local brewers and I'm pretty interested in making a English Ale.


Dont worry we like all sex's and jyo, which we are not sure about.There will be a few females not all brewers but welcome anyway.
Nev


----------



## jyo (19/5/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Appreciate the offer but bring the lady along, my wife is a mid wife so we can deal with it on the day
> Nev


Ahh, your new method of delivery, Nev- Baby In A Bag!



Bizier said:


> Queensize Big & Tall has all your needs Jyo.
> 
> 
> 
> Queensize.jpg


She needs some tips on colour coordination and makeup layering and I'm way more prettier than that.


----------



## Bizier (19/5/13)

Redundancy or tautology Jyo?


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

BambisBrewingBeer said:


> So this looks like a pretty male dominant event, that being said brewing in general is a male dominant but would you guys mind if a chick tagged along?
> 
> Need to meet some more local brewers and I'm pretty interested in making a English Ale.


The only way the scene will become less male dominated is if more chicks get into it and get along to events.

At the last case swap I was at in Melb, there were two lady brewers involved who came along to swap day (and there have been others at previous swaps) and like anyone else they were more than welcome. I hate the idea that beer and brewing is just a 'bloke's' thing.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

manticle said:


> if more chicks get into it.


I prefer the term brewers with boobs, "chicks" sounds so sexist 
Nev


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

Used by bambi so I figured it should be OK. Boob laden brewer? Boobed brewer? Breasted brewer?

Probably means I have to be a cocked brewer so maybe just brewer will do?

Or oi - you.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

Either way we will be nice and we will be respectful.


----------



## BambisBrewingBeer (19/5/13)

Good to hear! I too shall be nice and respectful ... even though I am the smarter and superior sex, I will look past it just the day.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

BambisBrewingBeer said:


> Good to hear! I too shall be nice and respectful ... even though I am the smarter and superior sex, I will look past it just the day.


We too will look past your superior sex.
Sounds like you like a bit of fun, should be a good day.
Nev


----------



## krausenhaus (19/5/13)

jyo said:


> I think her nic on here is "kixbooty". She's a top chick and it's great to see more girls getting involved. The Perth guys will make you feel welcome.


kixbooty and I would normally be in attendance but Nev is discriminating against us for only being able to brew beers with hops beginning with 'C'.

We could try, but "malty" is considered an off-flavour around here so I doubt we'd be able to tell whether it's any good or not. May come to mingle though!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> kixbooty and I would normally be in attendance but Nev is discriminating against us for only being able to brew beers with hops beginning with 'C'.
> 
> We could try, but "malty" is considered an off-flavour around here so I doubt we'd be able to tell whether it's any good or not. May come to mingle though!


My IPA has some C in it .


----------



## krausenhaus (19/5/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> My IPA has some C in it .


Crystal malt??

Actually the IPA we had at yours last time was tops, so I'm probably exaggerating a bit about the aversion to English ales.

Brewery is actually in a bit of downtime because the temp controller shat itself and I'm gonna take the opportunity to fix everything else on it that's buggered. Those water filters come in yet? ( :icon_offtopic: )


----------



## keifer33 (19/5/13)

Challenger hops should sort out your 'c' addiction.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Crystal malt??
> 
> Actually the IPA we had at yours last time was tops, so I'm probably exaggerating a bit about the aversion to English ales.
> 
> Brewery is actually in a bit of downtime because the temp controller shat itself and I'm gonna take the opportunity to fix everything else on it that's buggered. Those water filters come in yet? ( :icon_offtopic: )


RO , yes but havent had time to do squat, going to put them out as a DIY kit.
Nev


----------



## kixbooty (20/5/13)

Drew9242 said:


> She is on the forum but for the life of me I can't remember her user name.


:O unbelievable drew! we're even facebook friends.



jyo said:


> I think her nic on here is "kixbooty". She's a top chick and it's great to see more girls getting involved. The Perth guys will make you feel welcome.


thanks jyo, you're a top chick too!


Nev, I'd say we will definitely be there.


----------



## Bizier (20/5/13)

I am into the idea of attending, if only to heckle Jyo, but it will come down to whether I have to work.

The chance of me brewing something English is pretty slim. Perhaps I could brew something though.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/5/13)

kixbooty said:


> thanks jyo, you're a top chick too!


 :lol: :lol: :huh:


----------



## krausenhaus (20/5/13)

kixbooty said:


> Nev, I'd say we will definitely be there.


Do you think they've forgotten about the stereo incident though?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Do you think they've forgotten about the stereo incident though?


Some but not others. Dancing queen has always had a place in my heart. :wub:


----------



## big d (20/5/13)

Gday Nev . I would love to go but once again I will be at work.Im sure you must have my roster somewhere so you organise around me. :unsure:

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/5/13)

big d said:


> Gday Nev . I would love to go but once again I will be at work.Im sure you must have my roster somewhere so you organise around me. :unsure:
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Yes its possible with some notice, next one I will consult you first.
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (21/5/13)

kixbooty said:


> :O unbelievable drew! we're even facebook friends.
> .


Yea I know pretty bad. I did remember your name just not you username. I'm useless at remembering names, lucky I can actually remember yours.


----------



## Aces High (21/5/13)

krausenhaus said:


> Do you think they've forgotten about the stereo incident though?


No, we haven't forgotten


----------



## lanerigg (22/5/13)

Count me in lad.
Now, which EPA to brew next?

Cheers


----------



## whitegoose (23/5/13)

I might be keen! Keep us informed - I'll have a brown porter ready in about 2 weeks so if I bottles some it should line up nicely


----------



## Mitchlj73 (23/5/13)

Does an Irish red ale count as UK? If so, count me in.

Hoping to have a Baltic Porter ready & somewhere near matured enough in time, but pushing my luck after blowing 2 elements last brew day & having to source new ones.

Clinton


----------



## dent (23/5/13)

Close enough I reckon but don't come complaining when the IRA bomb your brewery.


----------



## keifer33 (23/5/13)

Looks like I'll try and bring a few bottles of a Dry Stout.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (23/5/13)

dent said:


> Close enough I reckon but don't come complaining when the IRA bomb your brewery.


Don't know about the IRA, but there is a distinct possibility that someone will have a bottle bomb or at least a gusher. On that note is there any stipulation regarding bottles? Do they have to be PET or is glass Ok? 

Guess I could avoid the hassle and take a keg along, will we have access to your keg fridge again Zigg?


----------



## dent (24/5/13)

Yeah I'll bring it along. I'll use up one tap so there will be three left at least.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/5/13)

Mitch_76 said:


> Does an Irish red ale count as UK? If so, count me in.
> 
> Hoping to have a Baltic Porter ready & somewhere near matured enough in time, but pushing my luck after blowing 2 elements last brew day & having to source new ones.
> 
> Clinton


Close enough ! I have some new 2.4KW elements just come into stock, call in.
Nev


----------



## Spoonta (25/5/13)

I will bring an old ale and a sea food curry


----------



## dent (25/5/13)

I was having a beer at Nev's yesterday and noticed that my 4 tap fridge is still in his backyard from December - so yeah that will be real simple to set up this time


----------



## drifting79 (26/5/13)

Hey Nev I didnt know a thread was posted but i would love to come although i will not have time before then to brew any british ale, i can bring a couple of bottles of double 'C' ipa from Japan via Indonesia its already bottled 
looks like you have got a good bunch coming something fun to look forward to


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/5/13)

cooperville said:


> Hey Nev I didnt know a thread was posted but i would love to come although i will not have time before then to brew any british ale, i can bring a couple of bottles of double 'C' ipa from Japan via Indonesia its already bottled
> looks like you have got a good bunch coming something fun to look forward to


Ok that sound good.
Nev


----------



## dent (28/6/13)

This weekend would be a good one to brew something for the day if you haven't already - it is getting there soon, by the brewing clock.

Otherwise you'll be stuck drinking Nev's dodgy IPA


----------



## jyo (28/6/13)

I'll have a few bottles of dark mild to bring along, but I may have to cook up something else next weekend.

edit- Is the 17th August still the go?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/13)

jyo said:


> I'll have a few bottles of dark mild to bring along, but I may have to cook up something else next weekend.
> 
> edit- Is the 17th August still the go?


Yep,its the go.
Nev


----------



## jyo (29/6/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yep,its the go.
> Nev


Sounds good, mate!


----------



## keifer33 (29/6/13)

In an odd turn of events I am brewing a batch of Scottish 70 today so although not technically English I will try and bring a few bottles along.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/7/13)

Ok time to get this rolling and get some names on the board.
NOT long now, my beer is done and waiting !
Add your name to be in the game.
I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IIII---jyo, ay up lads.


----------



## Bizier (22/7/13)

I am moving house and everyone at work is on leave, so I am out.
Wah.


----------



## Philthy79 (22/7/13)

I may be able to show (and indeed bring some beer)... need to get some supplies ASAP though Nev.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/7/13)

Philthy79 said:


> I may be able to show (and indeed bring some beer)... need to get some supplies ASAP though Nev.


If you can get your name on the list, if we dont get the numbers not much point going ahead.
Nev
I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IIII---jyo, ay up lads.


----------



## jyo (23/7/13)

So glad that Krausenhaus (and his lack of appreciation for good Pommy beer) and Bizier (with his more than reasonable excuse for not attending) won't be coming.


----------



## Bizier (23/7/13)

We aim to please.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/7/13)

jyo said:


> So glad that Krausenhaus (and his lack of appreciation for good Pommy beer) and Bizier (with his more than reasonable excuse for not attending) won't be coming.


But they both appreciate pommy women


----------



## Mitchlj73 (23/7/13)

NOT long now, my beer is done and waiting !
Add your name to be in the game.
I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IV---jyo, ay up lads.
V---Clinton & co(kids) edit added keg of Mild ale


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/13)

jyo said:


> So glad that Krausenhaus (and his lack of appreciation for good Pommy beer) and Bizier (with his more than reasonable excuse for not attending) won't be coming.


Actually Kixbooty said they were coming, I hope that was in the attendance sense :huh:
Nev


----------



## dent (24/7/13)

Stay classy, Nev. 

My English Stout is quite ready to drink - it has turned out pretty decent in the end, fairly tasty while being easy to drink. So that's good to go.


----------



## Hippy (24/7/13)

I've got to go to a wedding that day apparently :blink: so can't make it.
Spewing as I had a 12 L keg of ESB set aside for the day too.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/13)

Hippy said:


> I've got to go to a wedding that day apparently :blink: so can't make it.
> Spewing as I had a 12 L keg of ESB set aside for the day too.


Maybe the keg can make it :lol:
Nev


----------



## drew9242 (24/7/13)

Won't make to the day Nev. But I might drop past soon with a couple bottles of a ESB that I think are the best i have made. That's not saying much as the past ESB haven't been great at all.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/13)

Drew9242 said:


> Won't make to the day Nev. But I might drop past soon with a couple bottles of a ESB that I think are the best i have made. That's not saying much as the past ESB haven't been great at all.


I will look forward to your ESB.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (25/7/13)

Drew9242 said:


> Won't make to the day Nev. But I might drop past soon with a couple bottles of a ESB that I think are the best i have made. That's not saying much as the past ESB haven't been great at all.


Happy to say Drew and I have a date with his ESB tonight !
Viva la ESB :chug:


----------



## drew9242 (26/7/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Happy to say Drew and I have a date with his ESB tonight !
> Viva la ESB :chug:


Hope you enjoyed them. 
Might have some more of them now.


----------



## keifer33 (27/7/13)

I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IV---jyo, ay up lads.
V---Clinton & co(kids) edit added keg of Mild ale 
Six - keifer33, no beer currently but might grab a few Thornbridges.


----------



## Philthy79 (30/7/13)

I--- Nev*** PEAF IPA, you know you want it.
II---Dent, you know you want it
III--- Spoonta
IV---jyo, ay up lads.
V---Clinton & co(kids) edit added keg of Mild ale 
Six - keifer33, no beer currently but might grab a few Thornbridges. 
VII - Philthy

I'll attempt to bring a Dark Brown Ale... if it's ready in time. (and it'll only be my 2nd AG on my HERM-IT)
As me uncle, from the people's republic of south yorkshire says: "Eat all, drink all, pay nowt and if tha ever does owt for nowt, allus do it for this'en."


----------



## dent (30/7/13)

Well if it isn't ready in time, come along anyhow and help drink the wares.


----------



## cdbrown (1/8/13)

Looks like I've completely forgotten the prior arrangements for that day so unless it ends early I'll be a no show.


----------



## jyo (1/8/13)

What time are we kickin' orf?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/8/13)

Kick off will be 12:00 mid day.
Punters look a bit thin, don't think I will bother next year ?
Nev


----------



## jyo (3/8/13)

I'm far from thin, mate. It'll still be awesome.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/8/13)

jyo said:


> I'm far from thin, mate. It'll still be awesome.


Likewise you fat bastard , yes it is awesome.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/8/13)

Mmmm looks like the weather will not be completely bad on the day, keen brewers/drinkers will be in fine form.
jyo , got some potato salad I can put in the cool room ? :icon_drool2:
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (12/8/13)

Looking forward to it Nev. Will try and pick up some good English beers from the Bottlo.

Edit: how's the food side look? Can get the missus to knock up a lovely veggie curry?


----------



## jyo (12/8/13)

I _could_ knock up a spud salad. I could even put the bastard on the table for eating this time! There must've been 5 kilos last time :lol:

Was thinking butter chicken.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/8/13)

I haven't catered for food other than nibbles- cheese etc, bring what you think is needed. I can do the rice here in the rice cooker.
Shaping up to be curry and beer day, my favorite.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/8/13)

Well its almost time, as long as the weather is nothing like today it will be a treat.
Quite a few off site people coming too, yes there is life out side of AHB 
Cant wait, might start drinking now.
Too cold for the mankini jyo ? 
Nev


----------



## dent (15/8/13)

I'll drop off my keg tomorrow so it has a little time to settle. I'll also bring some bottles of 9.5% black goodness for additional enjoyment.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/8/13)

dent said:


> I'll drop off my keg tomorrow so it has a little time to settle. I'll also bring some bottles of 9.5% black goodness for additional enjoyment.


I cleaned the beer lines on the "lost squatter" (fridge) and wow there was some funk happening in one line .
Soaking still but ready to take new blood tomorrow.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (15/8/13)

If it's anything like today it is fantastic drinking weather just not if we are sitting in the rain.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/8/13)

keifer33 said:


> If it's anything like today it is fantastic drinking weather just not if we are sitting in the rain.


No we will not be in the rain, we will have a nice dry spot some where.
I think Saturday is looking pretty good.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/8/13)

Ok we are ready to roll tomorrow.
See you t-here.
Nev


----------



## keifer33 (16/8/13)

Curry is cooking, we still good for rice Nev?


----------



## jyo (16/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Too cold for the mankini jyo ?


Wash your mouth out with ESB.

Also, I have run out of time to cook anything, will just grab some nibblies and bring some home pickled olives.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (16/8/13)

dent said:


> I'll drop off my keg tomorrow so it has a little time to settle. I'll also bring some bottles of 9.5% black goodness for additional enjoyment.





Gryphon Brewing said:


> I cleaned the beer lines on the "lost squatter" (fridge) and wow there was some funk happening in one line .
> Soaking still but ready to take new blood tomorrow.
> Nev


I'm just about to keg some Mild ale, nothing like leaving it to the last minute. I'll try to get there by noon to drop keg off.

I bet that funky line was that weird infected beer from the case swap

See you'll there!


----------



## drew9242 (16/8/13)

Have a good one. Ill just have a few ESB here by myself in this cold countryside


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/8/13)

keifer33 said:


> Curry is cooking, we still good for rice Nev?


yes i can cook some.
Nev


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/8/13)

jyo said:


> Wash your mouth out with ESB.
> 
> Also, I have run out of time to cook anything, will just grab some nibblies and bring some home pickled olives.


Those olives better be stuffed with butter chicken !


----------



## Diesel80 (17/8/13)

Have a beer for me lads. Daughter arrived safe and sound!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (17/8/13)

Diesel80 said:


> Have a beer for me lads. Daughter arrived safe and sound!


Congrads, take it easy with the wife and daughter :beer:
Nev


----------



## jyo (17/8/13)

Diesel80 said:


> Have a beer for me lads. Daughter arrived safe and sound!


Nice work, mate.Congratulations.

Sorry, no butter chicken, Nev :unsure:


----------



## kixbooty (18/8/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> But they both appreciate pommy women


hahahaha brilliant!!! 

ps. sorry we missed it :mellow:


----------



## jyo (18/8/13)

Shame you guys couldn't come, it was a great day!

Funny how, at an English Ale Fest, that dent somehow snuck in 5 longnecks of 9% Black American IIPA! :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:

Man my head hurts.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/8/13)

Feeling good today , cleaned up and ready for a bit of sun shine.
I seem to have miss placed the butter chicken. :huh:
How Dent rode the pushie home has me mystified.
Thanks guys , food was great.
Nev


----------



## dent (18/8/13)

"Welcome to the English Ale Fest! Here, have a imperial american black IPA..."

I'm feeling OK today, though I wasn't foolish enough to drink 9% beer all afternoon. 

Yeah the pushie was no problem - then when I got home I had to go climb a ladder in the dark up to my internet tower to fix the cable the dog tore out. 

Clinton's mild on handpump was fantastic, I sucked back heaps of those. It was a great day, thanks for organising, Nev.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (18/8/13)

Thanks again for a fantastic day Nev, and company.

Good beer, good food, and good company what more could you ask for.

In hindsite, maybe I should have had more of my mild, and less of the 9% and 6% beers? 

I feel a bit guilty that you cleaned up already, I think Keira left a bit of a mess with all of the paper plates? The smallest one there and left the biggest mess.

I like your work Zigg riding home after a day like that!

Cheers again, 
Clinton


----------



## Bizier (18/8/13)

I am pissed I missed it guys. I considered a sneaky pop-in, but I had two separate sets of people in town from other states and one of them had a birthday, so I might have been crucified.


----------



## jyo (18/8/13)

dent said:


> "Welcome to the English Ale Fest! Here, have a imperial american black IPA..."
> 
> I'm feeling OK today, though I wasn't foolish enough to drink 9% beer all afternoon.
> 
> ...


Yup, good on ya, Nev. Great beers all round. Shame you couldn't get there, Biz. Though, for an English fest, dent really was peddling his 'C' hops- even the door prize was a 1/2 keg of AIPA :lol:

Enjoying one now!


----------



## PistolPatch (18/8/13)

Maybe I should have ridden a pushie instead of driving from East Freo? It certainly would have been great to be able to indulge in a bit more furious suckling of taps and bottles :huh:.

Thanks Nev for putting it on even though it was an English Ale day (wtf?). I have told sinkas that you all enjoyed his Wheat Imperial IPA, I even enjoyed that a bit - wtf?. I haven't told him though that I brought along all the beers he's given me in the last 6 months that you also enjoyed but frankly just scare me - Feral's Boris Russian Imperial Stout and the LC Mr Whatever rye porter. Don't tell sinkas my fridge is now free of all his delights, he will only bring me more scary stuff .

Sorry that you couldn't make it Biz and Hippy but great to see a few other old faces, and chat again with some of the guys I only met last time at Nev's - dent, jyo and mitch  .

Good on ya and thanks again ,
Pat


----------



## jyo (19/8/13)

Yep, was good to catch up again, Pat!


----------

